# Warm winter shoe/boot for 12 month old?



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

HI

I need to get my DS a soft sole pair of shoes that's warm for the winter-either a shoe or boot.
Any recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

A lot of people love stonz with warm socks or slippers underneath. I've also seen a lot of kids in these Robeez but I don't know how weatherproof they are.

My son lived in padraig slippers his first winter but he wasn't walking.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Those stonz are exactly what I've been looking for!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

We *love* our Stonz here! I got them for DS2 (18mts) for this winter as his feet and ankles are too fat for regular winter boots w/out having to size up 2-3 sizes. I got the liners to go with them b/c it gets nasty cold here in the winter but depending on how cold it gets where you live, you might not need them (and save yourself $20). DS uses the liners as his slippers in the house but it hasn't been cold enough to use them w/the booties. Anyway, the Stonz are great... easy on and they stay on. They've kept DS2's feet toasty warm on our morning walks to school (it's been about -10C when we walk to school) and while he's tearing around on the playground.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

sweetchecks...what does he wear under the stong? andthey are easy to walk/run in? the look so bulky. sigh...but my kiddos need some boots. those do look nice. everything i can find around here feels like molded plastic...like how could any child walk in that?


----------



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

I had my walking daughter last year in pediped boots. They were warm enough for Boston although she really just wasn't really walking much outside because it was slippery


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Similar to Stonz, and less expensive, are Molehill Sno-Mocs: http://www.tinysoles.com/product.php...4&cat=0&page=1

Here's a coupon code too:

10% off orders over $30.

TSF29.

_These super flexible and lightweight shelled booties are perfect for strollers, packs and outdoor adventures. Can be used over soft soled shoes or pair with SmartWool socks for extra warmth._


----------



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Also similar to Stonz but less expensive: http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_d...=1259861522045

We love ours!


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
sweetchecks...what does he wear under the stong? andthey are easy to walk/run in? the look so bulky. sigh...but my kiddos need some boots. those do look nice. everything i can find around here feels like molded plastic...like how could any child walk in that?

Most mornings, he just wears a pair of cozy socks under them. If we're heading off to play group or something, he'll have a pair of Robeez on under them also. Never had a problem getting the stonz on over Robeez. The little guy hasn't had a problem with running or walking in them and I even bought them a size big (he's wearing a large in the Stonz when according to size guidelines, he should be in a medium).

The MEC Toaster booties are also nice... we had some for DS last winter and his feet were always warm in them. However, with his chubby calves and feet, I find we need the toggle of the Stonz to actually keep the booties on.


----------

